# My dog no longer sleeps with me? Why?



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)

I got bought a puppy a few months back, and he absolutely adored me, he always slept in my room, other than the occasional night where he got too fidgety so my dad had him, which has only been once or twice out of the 4 months we have had him. 

Recently, he no longer sleeps with me, and goes to sleep in my dads room. My dad also has our elder dog in with him too. But every night, he comes to stay in my room, then as soon as he hears my dad go up the stairs to go to bed, he wants to go sleep in his room.

He is a french bulldog, and I often think its due to the heat, but I always have two windows open for him, and often turn the fan on to keep him at a comfortable temperature.

Why is my dog no longer wanting to stay in my room and what can I do to encourage him to continue wanting to sleep in my room?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He may like the company of the other dog, he may find something about your dad especially comforting, or you may have rolled over on him or smacked him in your sleep. Personally, unless your dad is annoyed or the dog is getting into trouble at night, i'd let him sleep where he likes. It doesn't mean he doesn't love you. I love my husband, but I don't sleep in the same room as his snoring.


----------



## Geogirl (Jan 10, 2012)

All my animals have kind of "rotated" around on who they most like to cuddle up with at different times. Our first cat slept only by my feet for years, then suddenly decided he wanted to sleep with my daughter. Then after another few years, he was back at my feet. Our older dog does the same thing. At night he sleeps in a crate by my bed, but who he cuddles with during the day seems to cycle around. For a few months he will be all about me and then he kind of "switches" to my husband for awhile and is by his side. Same with our current cat, he actually rotates the most, he will start out in my daughters room with her, then when I come to bed he comes to me, then by morning he is back with my daughter. 

My daughter would sometimes take it personally, but I think she is starting to see that its not. 

Enjoy the time your pup does spend with you, and be thankful he is in such a loving home that he has so many people he wants to share his time with!


----------

